# It's allow to send CDs/DVDs out of India by Air Mail by India Post ?



## birbal (Dec 20, 2009)

I went to local post office in Mumbai near to me. I wanted to send my marriage photograph CD to my friend in USA. I attached proper custom declaration also. The person on window counter just denied to accept it & told me that CD/DVD are banned to send by Air Mail. 

Can any one please confirm this ?

As far as I know it's not allow to send by Speed Post but Air Mail it's allowed.

How digit sending their magazines to overseas customers ? since magazines are need to send along with cds/dvds.

Can any one please advise me.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 20, 2009)

yes,, the post has package to send cd/dvd in India and abroad


----------



## birbal (Dec 21, 2009)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> yes,, the post has package to send cd/dvd in India and abroad


what do you mean by package ? Which package ? Is any information about this online ?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 21, 2009)

^ dont go looking any info abt Indian Gov. online.

go to post office, or any stationary. ask for cd-mailer or cd-safe-parsel

they will give u envelop having bubble sheet inside 
bubble sheet-*product-image.tradeindia.com/00271434/b/0/Air-Bubble-Sheet.jpg


----------

